# modifier EA,EB,EC for Procrit



## jhack (Oct 29, 2009)

If I have a patient with diagnosis of 285.9 and 238.72 and the cht level is 30.9. If you use EA modifier it will be denied because the hct is above 30, if you use EC modifier is will be denied because of diagnosis, is EB the correct modifier to use is this scenario, or is there another modifier I should be using for Medicare patients??????????


----------



## handmaid (Nov 9, 2009)

jhack said:


> If I have a patient with diagnosis of 285.9 and 238.72 and the cht level is 30.9. If you use EA modifier it will be denied because the hct is above 30, if you use EC modifier is will be denied because of diagnosis, is EB the correct modifier to use is this scenario, or is there another modifier I should be using for Medicare patients??????????



What is the documented reason for the anemia?


----------



## tjanz1418 (Nov 12, 2009)

We bill these out just like we do for chronic kidney disease by using modifier EC and the hemoglobin needs to be less than 12.


----------



## bmorgan (Jun 5, 2014)

*New Requirements for Modifier for Procrit - Mcaid*

We discovered today that Medicaid made a change effective June 1, 2014 in the use of modifier EC for J0885 (Procrit).

Does anyone know the new modifier that we are supposed to use?

Thanks so much,

Bonnie Morgan


----------

